

On Xerox, Apple and Progress (1996) - shawndumas
http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&story=On_Xerox,_Apple_and_Progress.txt

======
tracker1
Interesting, looking at this from 19 years in the future. I'm pretty sure in
1996, the thought of JavaScript and the Web Browser becoming the dominant
application UI platform would have sounded absolutely absurd to most, and many
still.

I think that there's a bit of a resurgence with regards to development
concepts and constructs from the 70's and 80's. Functional ideas are starting
to take hold again, go and rust are bringing updates to older paradigms as
well. It would be nice to see a larger community gather behind a more clean
unixy implementation though.

With Linux, Windows and OSX taking up several GB on disk for the OS and basic
tools, it's kind of ridiculous. Although less open in practice, I was hoping
for a desktop release centered around a smaller linux core than typical
desktops today. It just hasn't taken hold. Windows is thinning up a bit, and
OSX may as well too.

Who knows what the landscape will look like in another 20 years.

